# comment l'ipad peut remplacer la télécommande Apple Remote



## metille (27 Janvier 2013)

bien le bonjour
je vais changer mon imac 27 pouces, mais j'ai appris qu'on ne peut plus utiliser la télécommande Apple Remote avec...
comment es-ce possible de gérer le son des films que l'on peut avoir sur l'ordinateur, pas forcément sur Itunes avec une application ipad
aussi faire des pauses...
de quoi rester tranquille sur son canapé pour regarder son petit film sans se lever ... ? ? ? 
merci de vos propositions...


----------



## arbaot (27 Janvier 2013)

avec une app de  recopie d'écran style VNC


----------



## Iaddict4 (29 Janvier 2013)

Je sais pas quel logiciel tu utilises pour lire tes films, mais beaucoup d'application font office de "remote" pour itunes y'a l'officiel d'apple, pour xbmc y'en a une aussi (idem pour plex et autres je crois), je crois que pour VLC il y'avait une application remote mais pas sure...


----------

